# Maternity/paternity leave



## NMR (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey guys,
So I’m in the middle of negotiations for a new contract and want to add a paid maternity/paternity leave to it. Anyone have that in their contract and if so what department and what’s the wording??


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

In addition the FMLA that requires both maternity and parental leave?


----------



## 38bigblock (Nov 22, 2015)

Take the FMLA clause in the law, and add “full-pay” to it for (x) amount of weeks, and let them negotiate the length with you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

We used FMLA and burned our sick time. Forgot what the duration was, but allot of people used it for maternity leave .


----------

